# SchH in Tampa



## jdp2134 (Apr 9, 2008)

In Oct. Kaizer will be around 6 mos. old and while im down there on vacation i want to take him to a SchH club to see what they think about him and be able to work him a little while im down there.

Can anyone recommend (sp?) a good club down there that would welcome a new guest and would give me a fair and accurate judgement of him? TIA.


----------



## CainGSD (Nov 15, 2003)

Here is the information for the DVG clubs in the southeastern region. Listed is Top Dawg Schutzhund Club info and they meet in Plant City which is not too far outside of Tampa depending on where you are staying.
DVG America 

There is also a new USA Schutzhund Club forming in the same area. Their contact info should be up on the USA site fairly soon. If you are interested in the USA info, feel free to PM me and I will relay it to you.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

There are also a couple to avoid, so pm me if you want. Ivan is out in Plant City as well. 

Then you move onto either SW Florida or Central Florida at least for DVG.


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

And we are kind of active in North Florida also.................

LOL

Nora is actively training in Pasco and also trains at a couple of the other clubs, I'm sure she will give you some good info!


----------



## CainGSD (Nov 15, 2003)

we do keep busy.

Train two nights a week with our local club, Gulfcoast Schutzhund Club, here in Pasco, one night a week with Top Dawg Schutzhund in Plant City and now one night a week with the newly formed USA SchH Club, Tampa Bay Working Dog Club also in Plant City.

Betty, keep me in mind for any upcoming seminars you schedule. I am going up to Georgia in September to attend a Debbie Zappia seminar and will also have a chance to work with Lotus Perkins in protection. I am really looking forward to three days of DOGS!


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

A guy I train with has attended a lot of them up there with her. He speaks very highly of them!

Will send you some info, we are in the middle of trying to get a couple set up.

You ARE doing a lot of training!







I've gotten back up to 2 days a week and was tickled pink with that!


----------



## CainGSD (Nov 15, 2003)

I picked up a part time job on the weekends to finance the dog addiction!







It was that or put a sign around Cain's neck and send him out to panhandle for training money


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

Now that would be a bucket I would drop some bucks in waiting for the light to turn green.


----------



## jdp2134 (Apr 9, 2008)

i appreciate the info guys i will pm you guys for more info. thanks


----------

